# REALLY noticeable lat size difference.. pic included. Not posing right? Please help!



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

So yeah looking at the pic you can clearly see a difference. I do rows the same (nearly) weight for each side..pullups.. I really hope the pose is just wrong.

Thoughts anyone?

How do I attach pics? when I try to upload it says failed with an error message. They are 1.40mg.jpg files

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/15082011164.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/15082011166.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/15082011171.jpg/


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

theres no pics or well i cnt see them


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I cant see it, have you posted it right ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what pic


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

You may need to resize them OR put them on pic hosting website.


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel misled and cheated :001_tt2:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

click on ' go advanced'

then attachments

then add files

and should be easy from there


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr White said:


> You may need to resize them OR put them on pic hosting website.


Going with this, i'll post them as a URL. Do you have a pic hosting site?

Already tried that several times emmet


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Going with this, i'll post them as a URL. Do you have a pic hosting site?
> 
> Already tried that several times emmet


photobucket or imageshack


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

can sign up here if you like and keep a photo album

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Updated


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what was the original question ?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

there is quite a noticeable difference mate, especially at the bottom


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

what time period is this between?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> what time period is this between?


Dont understand the question. All 3 pictures were taken yesterday


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> there is quite a noticeable difference mate, especially at the bottom


haha you lying bruv

i thinking he is asking about his posing technique


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Dont understand the question. All 3 pictures were taken yesterday


I think he means what time bewtween starting training and now (noticing the differences)


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the problem is stemming from your shoulder alignment or stability. I would advise seeing a well qualified sports physio to get assessed. Could be that one or more of your upper back muscles is tight, or even one of your pecs/front delts.

From the relaxed shots your scapula arent symmetrical, and thus shoulders appear on a different plane. Upper left trap looks tight.

Hard to diagnose from a photo, but just worrying about your lat wont solve the problem


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

^ what he said.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr White said:


> ^ what he said.


x3


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> I think the problem is stemming from your shoulder alignment or stability. I would advise seeing a well qualified sports physio to get assessed. Could be that one or more of your upper back muscles is tight, or even one of your pecs/front delts.
> 
> From the relaxed shots your scapula arent symmetrical, and thus shoulders appear on a different plane. Upper left trap looks tight.
> 
> Hard to diagnose from a photo, but just worrying about your lat wont solve the problem


I totally agree with this, I have a similar problem due to a RC injury in my shoulder and sometimes if I go to heavy and don't watch my form my pecs, front delts and traps start to go wonky........you should really see a Physio as advised and possibly a Chiropractor as well to check your spine is strait as that can cause these issue's too.

Try not to let it get you down mate as it can be sorted, it just can take a bit of time......worse thing you could do though is ignore it and keep plodding on!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

that is one very wonky back. you may have bad posture when doing the exercises which is forcing your strong side to take the majority of the strain. this strong side will then develop more and the unevenness will get worse. swap to doing dumbell exercises like dumbell row and make sure you are working your left hand side properly. it may also be the way you are stood making it look worse as the bicep shot isnt too bad.

other than that im afraid im plumb stuck for ideas.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Wilson118 said:


> I think he means what time bewtween starting training and now (noticing the differences)


Maybe 6 months properly diet+training from 13.5 stone fat and water


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

1st pic your left trap is well more defined than the right, yet the right lat is huge in comparison to the left

Cant offer any genuine advice like the experienced guys above

So Id have a go at photoshopping the pics dude... make yourself feel better 

fixed 
View attachment 61613


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> I think the problem is stemming from your shoulder alignment or stability. I would advise seeing a well qualified sports physio to get assessed. Could be that one or more of your upper back muscles is tight, or even one of your pecs/front delts.
> 
> From the relaxed shots your scapula arent symmetrical, and thus shoulders appear on a different plane. Upper left trap looks tight.
> 
> Hard to diagnose from a photo, but just worrying about your lat wont solve the problem


What use will seeing a physio do though? Would they be willing to help if a 'patient' with unsymmetrical muscle structure walks in after having seen patients with actual health issues?

My upper left trap is significantly bigger than my right, it always has been. I put that down to deadlifts with the dominant side taking most of the hit. But I've moved on to rows, pullups & seated lat pulldowns. Only deadlift every once in a while and LOVE it.

I'll book a physio, prob wait a quart of a year... my gym has one though I may be able to see him/her for free as I'm all inclusive.

Incase it is just my posing technique, are there any tips you could share because I could tense the left muscles on my back but couldn't even feel the right ones


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your left scapula is winging, which is why your upper back looks so usymmetrical. Given that it doesn't seem to give you pain or disrupt your daily living, I doubt yyou'd get a referral to an NHS physio. If you can see one privately then they can help you.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Just like to add the only posing practice I've ever done is infront of the mirror after the shower & taking these pictures lol


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Your left scapula is* winging*, which is why your upper back looks so usymmetrical. Given that it doesn't seem to give you pain or disrupt your daily living, I doubt yyou'd get a referral to an NHS physio. If you can see one privately then they can help you.


I don't understand. Is this a genetics?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Asouf said:


> 1st pic your left trap is well more defined than the right, yet the right lat is huge in comparison to the left
> 
> Cant offer any genuine advice like the experienced guys above
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

As the guys say, nothing wrong with your lats, your left scapula is winged off your back.

You ever injured that side?

Go see a qualified person, if no injury, probably stemmed from terrible posture, most young guys have shocking posture these days.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> As the guys say, nothing wrong with your lats, your left scapula is *winged* off your back.
> 
> You ever injured that side?
> 
> Go see a qualified person, if no injury, probably stemmed from terrible posture, most young guys have shocking posture these days.


My initial thought of the issue was the posture as I've never had a butchers at it. Only BB related injury was blowing my left wrist out few months back. Breaking my leg 2 years ago and breaking my left wrist age 9.

*That word again!?* What do you mean lol?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> Just like to add the only posing practice I've ever done is infront of the mirror after the shower & taking these pictures lol


Winging scapula comes principally from dysfunction or weakness of the serratus anterior, which may include dysfunctional movement patterns of the scapula and humerus. Given that you only describe this as a cosmetic problem, I'd imagine it would be treatable with a targeted intervention.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Winging scapula comes principally from dysfunction or weakness of the serratus anterior, which may include dysfunctional movement patterns of the scapula and humerus. Given that you only describe this as a cosmetic problem, I'd imagine *it would be treatable with a targeted intervention*.


Do you speak layman!?

Jesus lol... I think there are more words here that I don't understand than I do!

I understand that last sentence, but I want to make sure I've got the pose down first to see exactly how much of an issue I'm dealing with


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you left-handed (serious question)


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you left-handed (serious question)


No I am right handed and right footed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The reason I ask is that your right shoulder is lower than your left. This 'usually' indicates that you are left handed. I'm the same as you.

It's just really bad posture in my opinion.

If you look at the double-back pose, you are actually quite symmetrical


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> No I am right handed and right footed


get whatever the problem is sorted now, as your still really young so last thing you need is a problem developing now that will plague to for years and years


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

barsnack said:


> get whatever the problem is sorted now, as your still really young so last thing you need is a problem developing now that will plague to for years and years


Aye think I'll have a look at some posing vids.. gonna be hard to look at oiled up tanned men in ****ing speedo's though.

If I'm still not happy, physio it is.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Look like scoliosis caused by years of bad posture to me.

I have a slight lateral curve myself.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Aye think I'll have a look at some posing vids.. gonna be hard to look at oiled up tanned men in ****ing speedo's though.
> 
> If I'm still not happy, physio it is.


you lifting heavy reps 3-5 range or medium 8-12, i found with bent over rows and deads when i began doing them doing it heavy, id sacrfice form for weight and i wouldnt even know i was doing it


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Look like scoliosis caused by years of bad posture to me.
> 
> I have a slight lateral curve myself.


Impossible as I've not been training for even a year. I know there is a size difference for sure, but I think my pose is making it look worse.

Back & bi's tomorrow anyway so I'll get a pic up after the gym.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Scoliosis doesn't have to be caused by training.

Mine was caused by lugging around a heavy backpack slung over one shoulder for 3/4 years.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you lifting heavy reps 3-5 range or medium 8-12, i found with bent over rows and deads when i began doing them doing it heavy, id sacrfice form for weight and i wouldnt even know i was doing it


I was very anal about my form for deads incase I blew my back out, wouldn't be able to work.

Used to be 5x5 before my wrist blew out 2-3 months ago maybe now it's 6-8x3.

Move up here and spot me :thumbup1:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Scoliosis doesn't have to be caused by training.
> 
> Mine was caused by lugging around a heavy backpack slung over one shoulder for 3/4 years.


hmmm... Through my school years I always carried my backpack on my right shoulder, and it was always heavy.

You reakon this has something to do with it? Dropped out at upper 6th.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> I was very anal about my form for deads incase I blew my back out, wouldn't be able to work.
> 
> Used to be 5x5 before my wrist blew out 2-3 months ago maybe now it's 6-8x3.
> 
> Move up here and spot me :thumbup1:


haha, if the right job came up i would have moved already, thinknig i could be for england for few years to get some experience behind me, otherwise would defo...what gym you joined by the way


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine was about 15kg with all the books I had to carry around.

Carry that over one shoulder for 3/4 hours per day over 3/4 years and it's bound to have an effect.

Definitely caused me back problems.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Might explain things a bit better.

http://www.manchesterphysio.co.uk/what-we-treat/musculoskeletal-problems/lower-back/scoliosis.html


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Scoliosis doesn't have to be caused by training.
> 
> Mine was caused by lugging around a heavy backpack slung over one shoulder for 3/4 years.


I wouldn't think this is caused by scoliosis. I have this and it doesn't affect the appearance of my

lats either. It usually just happens, it's just genetic or product of a growth spurt -


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

next time you pose place the middle of your back against a mirror !!!!

If its a question about posing i was told to flare the shoulder blades out


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine affects the way my lats look.

If you think of a traditional bodybuilder v-taper mine is slightly wonky on one side.

Taken from above link:

"In fact, the most common form of scoliosis is called "idiopathic scoliosis" which means that the cause is unknown, and furthermore it can affect people of different ages."

So basically they don't know what causes it but it most definitely isn't school bags. Just incase people try suing the ar5e out of schools.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, if the right job came up i would have moved already, thinknig i could be for england for few years to get some experience behind me, otherwise would defo...what gym you joined by the way


Aye it's not easy finding reliable work, I'm only part time at a busy restaraunt but do on-call work for my uncles removals company.

The Grove gym, 5-10 min walk through a park from my house but it's on the shore road. Notorious loyalist area and very unsafe... I go prepared put it that way.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Pics from my journal: The curve looks visible to me but I doubt

it would to anyone else... op probably just needs to practice

sticking shoulder blades out imo...

Both these pics were taken on the same day but I was posing differently and as a result look like a different dude, so I'm gonna say posing is the issue here










By jamesire at 2011-08-16










By jamesire at 2011-08-16


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can anyonre actually do a proper lat spread ?

I cant and it does my bloody head in !


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Can anyonre actually do a proper lat spread ?
> 
> I cant and it does my bloody head in !


ricky23's got it down to a ****ing T!

wou;dn't mind some words of advise from him...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

JamesIre said:


> Pics from my journal: The curve looks visible to me but I doubt
> 
> it would to anyone else... op probably just needs to practice
> 
> ...


How do you make the pic show up instead of a link?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

On the plus side, that's a seriously neat hair line. good work


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> On the plus side, that's a seriously neat hair line. good work


My barbers a good man lol.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Use imageshack.us there should be a link for 'forum code'


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Milky said:


> Can anyonre actually do a proper lat spread ?
> 
> I cant and it does my bloody head in !


<<<<<-------

:whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Can anyonre actually do a proper lat spread ?
> 
> I cant and it does my bloody head in !


Speak to zara, she gave me a few words on lat spread and when i updat my next pic in the best journal on here ( retro-mentals guide to becoming an oldtime circus strongman ) for those of you that have missed out !!!!

I will look like bruce lee !!!!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

got some better pics, it was def wrong pose but STILL a size diff. genetics... youbastard lol.

making another thread soon


----------

